# Annoyed!



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

There really are some first class pricks out there on the road...

I was sat quietly in the correct lane for second exit of the roundabout and following a huge 4x4, two cars take the first exit and me and the 4x4 take the second. Mr I own the road, comes belting across the roundabout and uses the very short contraflow lane to try and to overtake us both, but didn't make it so had to wait .03 seconds for us to pass, and the fucking twat has the cheek to start flashing his lights and beeping his horn!!!

He is right up my arse for a further 5 minutes until I take the next turning right at the lights, again still just off my bumper I indicate to pull over into the left hand lane and he then again starts flashing and beeping at me, WTF!

Being significantly pissed off and as the road was open I floored it and left him as a dot in my mirror :lol:

Rant over, feel better now


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

these small things are sent to try us !!! :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I find when they are driving right up your arse an good hard jab on the brakes works well the look on there face when they know they cant stop in time tends to make them keep there distance for the next few miles wankers


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

When some knob is right up my arse, (think it happened to me once; before I got the *V6* :wink
I love to bring my left foot over and lightly touch the brake pedal just enough to bring on the brake lights  
You don't slow down...he poops himself, brakes and slows down...
a gap appears between the two of you and that really pisses him off. :evil: 
Come on my son...come and get some more!  
John.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

you can always just ignore them !!! and if they cream you rear valance then you are on a brand new one,, 
tho that has never happened to me ...


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

GEM said:


> When some knob is right up my arse, (think it happened to me once; before I got the *V6* :wink
> I love to bring my left foot over and lightly touch the brake pedal just enough to bring on the brake lights
> You don't slow down...he poops himself, brakes and slows down...
> a gap appears between the two of you and that really pisses him off. :evil:
> ...


Snap


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

GEM said:


> When some knob is right up my arse,


I did not know you were that way inclined John


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

theres some serious nutters out there, I understand your pain!

:evil:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

skiwhiz said:


> GEM said:
> 
> 
> > When some knob is right up my arse, (think it happened to me once; before I got the *V6* :wink
> ...


Double Snap 



jammyd said:


> GEM said:
> 
> 
> > When some knob is right up my arse,
> ...


Quote of the year almost certainly ;-)

Charlie


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

When this happens to me (as it always does in Roundabout town) of Milton Keynes. I always do one thing...

Slow down to a crawl.

If people want to sit on my bumper then let them. THey can stay there and admire my TTOC badge or the smooth lines of the TT.

I won't waste my petrol buring off as they can go to hell... very very very very slowly and painfully!!

Another great trick is when a roundabout is coming up to slow down and wait until some traffic comes from the right and then as there is only enough time for one car to go, quickly going meaning the twat behind you has to stay and get that bit more impatient!!


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Probably not applicable to anybody here; but if you have a car that you don't mind getting knocked about, just yank the handbrake on. No brake lights, they go into the back of you, all their fault for not keeping a safe stopping distance.

Of course, you then need to swap insurance details, which probably won't be a pleasant thing if they are already irate.


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

I doubt very much that anyone on here will heed that advice what with this being the TT Forum...

Good idea though but it can backfire in numerous ways:

1) Person behind has no insurnace
2) Witnesses can affect any claim
3) Injury can be caused to other road users.

[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Take a deep breath, count slowly to ten and then just ignore the idiot, they're not worth a second thought. Although I do understand how you feel.


----------



## 5UBY (Feb 26, 2009)

Wait till the road ahead is clear, slow right down, drop in to 2nd, and leave the bell end to disappear in your rear view mirror!


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

> Wait till the road ahead is clear, slow right down, drop in to 2nd, and leave the bell end to disappear in your rear view mirror!


Then get stopped by the Police for speeding, I prefer the slow down option now  Sticking to the speed limit annoys them behind even more and you are not breaking the law.


----------



## 5UBY (Feb 26, 2009)

SVStu said:


> > Wait till the road ahead is clear, slow right down, drop in to 2nd, and leave the bell end to disappear in your rear view mirror!
> 
> 
> Then get stopped by the Police for speeding, I prefer the slow down option now  Sticking to the speed limit annoys them behind even more and you are not breaking the law.


Good point.


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

I used to have a real heap of a car, filled the screen wash reservoir with paint stripper and angled the jets to spray behind the car. A little spray whenever someone really pi55ed me off and pure satisfaction would bring me back down to pure calm.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Smeds said:


> I used to have a real heap of a car, filled the screen wash reservoir with paint stripper and angled the jets to spray behind the car. A little spray whenever someone really pi55ed me off and pure satisfaction would bring me back down to pure calm.


Well, as long as they pissed you off, I guess that's ok.


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Smeds said:


> I used to have a real heap of a car, filled the screen wash reservoir with paint stripper and angled the jets to spray behind the car. A little spray whenever someone really pi55ed me off and pure satisfaction would bring me back down to pure calm.


----------



## Bladerider (Dec 2, 2009)

Simple answer to this.

Buy a V8 Landy
Fit offroad suspension
Fit very large girder like rear towbar
Uprate the brakes

Problem solved !!!  

For added effect fit a NATO hook as opposed to a towball and watch it tear their front end off as you part the two cars after the bump !!

Sorted !!


----------

